# 5 Vegas Miami Stand



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Here is part of smokinj's hit, awesome smoke...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Is that the Knuckle? I've got to get one of those. Nice stand.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful looking stick.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

wow! Great Veg Stand haha!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool Ashtray!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice, I love me some 5Vegas. I have to get me one of those Knuckles. Thanks for the post!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice stand!

How was the cigar?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad you liked it brother! Love that tray


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice stand. Great looking ashtray to. Enjoy.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Groovy


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Solid stand. I'm so happy I have 4 left.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great stand,sweet tray man!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pic/sweet tray!!


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool tray and stand. Will need to try me one of those.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

I remember that tray!!! That is pretty freaking awesome Mike!!!


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice stand, and BTW those knuckles are delicious, I suggest them to anyone who hasn't yet had the pleasure


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice stick....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

The Knuckle Stand, thats a pretty good smoke!


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

sick stand i think ive figured out what a knuckle is haha so much cigar lingo so little time neways i hope you liked it, sweet ashtray btw


----------

